
Bruce Schneier – Surveillance or Security (2014) [video] - w8rbt
http://www.bbc.com/future/story/20141103-everybody-spies-or-nobody-does
======
Intermernet
Wow, nothing new for any HN regulars, but its good to see the situation put so
bluntly to a group of non-techy people.

The only thing I'd possibly criticize is that he doesn't explicitly point out
that the "secure systems for everyone" aren't really available due to
deliberate steps by "those in power" to cripple "secure systems". His argument
that there are more people who will do good with any given system than bad,
isn't considered by those who consider the _possibility_ of something "bad"
being done with the system a reason to cripple and limit the system for all
users.

Overall, I'll be recommending a bunch of non-techy people watch that quick
video.

------
nahname
Believe this is the same talk:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJsVS3l-xmU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rJsVS3l-xmU)

Edit: The BBC video is not loading for me

------
ddoolin
Interesting but unrelated observation -- I've never heard Bruce speak but I've
been reading his writings for a couple years now. His voice sounds exactly how
I thought it might.

Also, I can't get the video to play past 2:01 unfortunately.

------
lasermike026
Surveillance or Security? You will get neither. Being smart and quick has its
own rewards.

------
happyscrappy
Transcript?

